# Spry Menu Bar. Not working in IE



## absolute_envy (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi There,

http://www.cowboytuffwebsitedesign.com/aqhra

So having trouble with my Spry bar in internet explorer. It looks great in firefox, etc, but in IE there is a white background added to the menu bar, the submenus have moved WAY right, and it keeps dropping my last button down below the rest of the bar like the container DIV isn't wide enough, which seems to not be the case according to logical math and Firefox. Please help! 

Also, is there some code a person can use to balance the discrepancies between IE and every other browser there is? Especially when working with pixels. 

The spry CSS is below: 

@charset "UTF-8";

/* SpryMenuBarHorizontal.css - Revision: Spry Preview Release 1.4 */

/* Copyright (c) 2006. Adobe Systems Incorporated. All rights reserved. */

/*******************************************************************************

LAYOUT INFORMATION: describes box model, positioning, z-order

*******************************************************************************/

/* The outermost container of the Menu Bar, an auto width box with no margin or padding */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
list-style-type: none;
font-size: 100%;
cursor: default;
width: auto;
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto;
text-align: center;
font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size:14px;
background-color: #ececea;

}
/* Set the active Menu Bar with this class, currently setting z-index to accomodate IE rendering bug: http://therealcrisp.xs4all.nl/meuk/IE-zindexbug.html */
ul.MenuBarActive
{
z-index: 1000;
}
/* Menu item containers, position children relative to this container and are a fixed width */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal li
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
list-style-type: none;
font-size: 100%;
font-size: 12px;
position: relative;
text-align: center;
cursor: pointer;
width: 8.6em;
float: left;
font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
padding-top: 5px;
padding-bottom: 4px;
background-color: #ececea;


}
/* Submenus should appear below their parent (top: 0) with a higher z-index, but they are initially off the left side of the screen (-1000em) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
list-style-type: none;
font-size: 100%;
z-index: 1020;
cursor: default;
width: 16em;
position: absolute;
left: -1000em;
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto;
text-align: center;
font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
background-color: #ececea;
color: #1f1f17;

}
/* Submenu that is showing with class designation MenuBarSubmenuVisible, we set left to auto so it comes onto the screen below its parent menu item */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
left: auto;
}
/* Menu item containers are same fixed width as parent */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul li
{
width: 16em;
text-align: left;
}
/* Submenus should appear slightly overlapping to the right (95%) and up (-5%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul ul
{
position: absolute;
margin: -5% 0 0 95%;
}
/* Submenu that is showing with class designation MenuBarSubmenuVisible, we set left to 0 so it comes onto the screen */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible ul.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
left: auto;
top: 0;
}

/*******************************************************************************

DESIGN INFORMATION: describes color scheme, borders, fonts

*******************************************************************************/

/* Submenu containers have borders on all sides */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul
{
border: 1px solid #1f1f17;
}
/* Menu items are a light gray block with padding and no text decoration */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a
{
display: block;
cursor: pointer;
padding: 0.5em 0.75em;
color: #1f1f17;
text-decoration: none;
}
/* Menu items that have mouse over or focus have a blue background and white text */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a:hover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a:focus
{
background-color: #1f1f17;
color: #ececea;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus are set to MenuBarItemHover with a blue background and white text */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemHover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover, ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarSubmenuVisible
{
background-color: #1f1f17;
color: #ececea;
}

/*******************************************************************************

SUBMENU INDICATION: styles if there is a submenu under a given menu item

*******************************************************************************/

/* Menu items that have a submenu have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenu and are set to use a background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenu
{
background-image: url(SpryMenuBarDown.gif);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: 95% 50%;
}
/* Menu items that have a submenu have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenu and are set to use a background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul a.MenuBarItemSubmenu
{
background-image: url(SpryMenuBarRight.gif);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: 95% 50%;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenuHover and are set to use a "hover" background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
background-image: url(SpryMenuBarDownHover.gif);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: 95% 50%;
}
/* Menu items that are open with submenus have the class designation MenuBarItemSubmenuHover and are set to use a "hover" background image positioned on the far left (95%) and centered vertically (50%) */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal ul a.MenuBarItemSubmenuHover
{
background-image: url(SpryMenuBarRightHover.gif);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-position: 95% 50%;
}

/*******************************************************************************

BROWSER HACKS: the hacks below should not be changed unless you are an expert

*******************************************************************************/


/* HACK FOR IE: to make sure the sub menus show above form controls, we underlay each submenu with an iframe */
ul.MenuBarHorizontal iframe
{
position: absolute;
z-index: 1010;
filter:alpha(opacity:0.1);
}
/* HACK FOR IE: to stabilize appearance of menu items; the slash in float is to keep IE 5.0 from parsing */
@media screen, projection
{
ul.MenuBarHorizontal li.MenuBarItemIE
{
display: inline;
f\loat: left;
background: #FFF;
}
}


*The container DIV for the nav bar's CSS is as follows:*

#primarynav {
padding-top: 7px;
padding-left: 60px;
text-align: center;
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto;
width: 920px;
height: 86px;
background-image: url(../images/moNoChro_BG_TOP.png);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
text-align: center;
padding-top: 7px;
margin-top: -70px;
position: relative;
z-index: 1;
}



Thanks sooo very much!

Jesse


----------



## nehamittal (Sep 17, 2011)

I m a beginner.Trying to make ny first web page.I m using spry menubar of dreamweaver cs4,but the submenus are not appearing in the IE.I changed the z index also of the div (navigation bar container) but still its not working.Can you please suggect me something..


----------

